# Grandma's secret spot remover



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Since thrifting is so popular here I thought it would be a good place to recommend this product.
https://www.grandmassoap.com/

As near as I can tell it will take out anything. If someone knows what the "secret" is please advise because it is fairly expensive.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

I am not sure about this specific product, but I believe most of these use enzymes (amylase, protease and lipase) to break down the offending stains.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Skip Grandma's expensive stain remover and go for the tried-and-true Colgate soap (secret ingredient in Colgate soap - a higher concentration of lye). It removes most stains I've tackled. Price is something like $1


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Skip Grandma's expensive stain remover and go for the tried-and-true Colgate soap (secret ingredient in Colgate soap - a higher concentration of lye). It removes most stains I've tackled. Price is something like $1


+1!

Octagon's brilliant (the best I've tried, and I won't be trying anything else as I've had 100% success with it).


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I've never found the Colgate soap anywhere around where I live, but I will second the recommendation for Fels Naptha. It's inexpensive, can be found at most grocery stores, and best of all, it works.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Can anyone weigh in on the better soap - Naptha or Octagon?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I can. There's no difference. Fels is somewhat more available. Both are on eBay. Both have had the same label for 50 years.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> I can. There's no difference. Fels is somewhat more available. Both are on eBay. Both have had the same label for 50 years.


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2021)

N


WindsorNot said:


> Can anyone weigh in on the better soap - Naptha or Octagon?


Ever heard of Octagon. But Naptha is in bulk in my house. A $1+ at Walmart and they just eliminated the lye since back then. THAT makes it a great thing to use also for your skin/body in the bath or shower. As someone allergic to every soap out there, trust me, you'll thank me


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Fels Naptha is excellent for treating poison ivy. I break a bar in two, stick it in a ziplock bag and stow it in my fishing pack.

The time to use it is when you think you've been near poison ivy. So I'm retrieving an errant fly and after rummaging around in the bushes I notice the offending plant. 

Out comes the Fels Naptha.


----------



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

Fels Naptha or Ivory Beads were frequently the first building block of the ancient Chinese secret for washing clothing. Built with caustic soda and followed with multiple water changed rinses to get rid of the high alkalinity as opposed to using a souring agent in the rinse...


----------

